# اقتراح لمنتدى خاص بالعلوم غير المسيحية



## philanthropist (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن نعمل منتدى خاص بالعلوم غير المسيحية زى التاريخ الفلسفة الجغرافا كدة يعنى و بذات اللغات 
ممكن ولا نو 
هو منتدى واحد يبقى للعلوم الاخرى


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أكتوبر 2013)

مقترح جميل 
لكن هناك الملتقى الثقافي العلمي احد الاقسام هنا ويمكن طرح جميع المواضيع ذات الصله فيه وغير ذات الصله​


----------



## philanthropist (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> مقترح جميل
> لكن هناك الملتقى الثقافي العلمي احد الاقسام هنا ويمكن طرح جميع المواضيع ذات الصله فيه وغير ذات الصله​


بس على ما اظن انه لايصلح للمواضيع التاريخية و الفلسفية و الجغرافية و خلافه 
انا لقيت الطابع الغالب عليه هو المعلومات التى تخص العلاج و الغداء الصحى و الضار و امثال ذلك لكن ملقتش فيه مواضيع فى التاريخ او النقد او الفلسفة او اللغات بس فحبيت يكون فيه منتدى مخصوص ليهم مش اكتر


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي* يصلح لكل هذه المواضيع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اقتراح جيد


----------



## aalyhabib (20 أكتوبر 2013)

المواضيع  التاريخية و الفلسفية و الجغرافية
يمكن  أدراجها  في  الملتقي  العلمي  والثقافي

ولو  تم  عمل  ملتقي خاص للمواضيع  التاريخيه  والجغرافيه  والفلسفيه
ممكن  يسبب  أزدواجيه .. ​


----------

